# Chayote?



## pandacakes (Feb 23, 2012)

Is chayote safe to feed to my leopard tortoise every now and then as a snack? My local grocery store had it tonight when I went shopping and I picked some up thinking it would be a cool treat for my Ziggy  Just wanted to check before I gave any to him!


----------



## wellington (Feb 23, 2012)

I have never heard of it. But check it out on the tortoisetable.org and see if it's on the good or bad list.


----------



## pandacakes (Feb 24, 2012)

Phooey I can't find it on the list. Thank you very much for the recommendation though


----------



## Turtlechasers (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, it is okay to feed as a treat only... Not as a substantial portion of the diet. Leopard need a high fiber diet, mainly grasses, some weeds...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2012)

I use it occasionally along with all the other types of squash.


----------



## pandacakes (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you! I'm glad it's okay  He loves squash as a treat, so I'm curious to see if he likes this too


----------

